# As Hurricane Michael Nears, Here are the Applicable Florida Emergency Gun Laws



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-michael-and-floridas-emergency-firearm-laws/


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Thanks

AFS


----------

